# Racist???



## ssj4 (Apr 23, 2013)

ok guys there something i''ve got on my mind for a while. Howcome some people talk bad about "bullys" and curse them and their owner?? some typical comments are:

-"fat piece of crap dogs that are 100 pounds and worthless"
(really?)

-"These blue hippo amercian bullies are a huge disgrace to the real breed and make the dogs have a bad reputation"

(ok guys most pitbulls that bite people are game pitbulls as in former pit fighters not game show competetion APBT)

-"American Bullies are the latest fat mutt breedings"

(so we're now insulting obese people?)

-"there stupid a$$ f**k mutts and should die"

(so who cares if your dog is a mutt just because he's a mutt doesn't mean he's inferior to any other dog mutts are just as good friends as a pure breed dog)

I also noticed MOST people not all are big fan of the original game APBT. if all of us are here big pitbull lovers why do some people talk crap of these other dogs? 

we're just being hypocrite, we hate it when other people talk bad of pits that there bad, they should be eliminated, they're evil, yet some of us the very same people that hate hearing bad things said about their fellow pit go on to forums saying crap about these other dogs (bullys) just because they don't like them.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well the sad thing is a well bred bully will not get crap talked about it. Most people can recognize a well bred dog, APBT or AmBully, any breed, and see its well bred. But the same is in return, if they are badly bred and do not conform to any standard like the American Bully seems to do, makes it hard to defend the dogs. not sure where you see most people are not a fan of game bred dogs, that's not the case here at all. We also don't try to bash people or their dogs, but if you ask an opinion you WILL get the truth, and if you take that as bashing then that's on you.

If you call your 100lb American Bully who happens to have UKC papers a pit bull, you will be laughed at. Some people do not understand the papers do not make your dog. A lot of BYB will add dogs into kennels to create a different "type" of looking dog. That is why people make the mutt comments. there are some where it is extremely obvious.

Most dogs people call pit bulls that bite are because they are badly bred or or raised by someone who would utter the phrase "he just gave no warning I had no idea he would ever bite someone"


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think the main issue people have with bullies is when they are referred to as pit bulls since they are not pit bulls. They are their own breed with their own registry at this point. Calling them pits or "bully-style" pits is inaccurate since these dogs never had anything to do with any pit, ever.

As to your inference that game bred APBT are biters you need to go back and check your sources since APBT were bred with the ability to be handled inside and outside the [] and man biters more often than not were culled. A true APBT shouldn't have an ounce of human aggression in them.

For the record, I like all the bull-breeds for different reasons so I am not partial to one over the other. Owning a bulldog of any breed requires some thick skin - don't let the BS get under yours.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

"(ok guys most pitbulls that bite people are game pitbulls as in former pit fighters not game show competetion APBT)"


Youre sadly misinformed. ..


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dont forget, the first things said was the scientists crossed a hog with a pit bull and this is the result..............

but there was another thread that contains some info revelant to this thread.

it takes many generations from a large field of specimens,

to be able to produce dogs that can produce dogs,

in uniformity, so when you've done that you've dedicated your life to a line of animals.

anyone with anything negative to say about that should be disreguarded as a fruit loop

they may not be my cup of tea, but i can still show respect for a well bred dog,

so you see its not all of us,


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Why would you give a shit what anyone on the interwebs thinks...... I could care less what anyone thinks about my dog for damn sure. I like him that's all that matters. Be proud of your animal and don't let anyone take that away from you. If you want to talk about dog racism I'm a huge weeny dog racist! I can't stands a weeny dog!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I think the main issue people have with bullies is when they are referred to as pit bulls since they are not pit bulls. They are their own breed with their own registry at this point. Calling them pits or "bully-style" pits is inaccurate since these dogs never had anything to do with any pit, ever.
> 
> As to your inference that game bred APBT are biters you need to go back and check your sources since APBT were bred with the ability to be handled inside and outside the [] and man biters more often than not were culled. A true APBT shouldn't have an ounce of human aggression in them.
> 
> For the record, I like all the bull-breeds for different reasons so I am not partial to one over the other. Owning a bulldog of any breed requires some thick skin - don't let the BS get under yours.


I just have a question regarding this sentence: "Calling them pits or "bully-style" pits is inaccurate since these dogs never had anything to do with any pit, ever. " ....nothing to do with a pit, ever? Then why are they registered UKC as APBT?

...I'm on this forum to soak up all the knowledge I can get...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ssj4 said:


> -"These blue hippo amercian bullies are a huge disgrace to the real breed and make the dogs have a bad reputation"
> 
> (ok guys most pitbulls that bite people are game pitbulls as in former pit fighters not game show competetion APBT)


Ummm no. It is not game bred dogs or the American Pit Bull Terrier breed at all. Where do you get that idea from? It is dogs that are mixed bred and people lable them pitbull when they have no breed whatsoever, they are mutts with big heads that bite people.



ssj4 said:


> -"American Bullies are the latest fat mutt breedings"
> 
> (so we're now insulting obese people?)


Many people keep their bullies extremely overweight and think that because it is a bully that it's ok. It doesn't matter the breed obesity does serious damage to dogs and frankly people who care about dogs get really sick and tired of hearing " well it's a bully" as an excuse of why the dog is obese. Rather than having a dog with proper body type people just keep the dog fat and call it a bully.



ssj4 said:


> I also noticed MOST people not all are big fan of the original game APBT. if all of us are here big pitbull lovers why do some people talk crap of these other dogs?
> 
> we're just being hypocrite, we hate it when other people talk bad of pits that there bad, they should be eliminated, they're evil, yet some of us the very same people that hate hearing bad things said about their fellow pit go on to forums saying crap about these other dogs (bullys) just because they don't like them.


Some people just don't like them and there isn't anything you can do about that. Sadly a lot of it has to do with the fact that the MAJORITY of people that represent the bully community are nothing but back yard breeders pumping out deformed mutts. It is not ok for these dogs to be being produced with bowed legs and sway backs. That's not "Cool" as these people think it is, it is dog abuse and disgusting. These people pump out litter after litter or English Bulldog and Frenchy crosses yet expect true dog fanciers to give them respect. NOT GONNA HAPPEN.

There are very few people in the bully world that are producing structurally sound dogs and have the dogs in mind rather than money and there image. The shit that gets slung back at the bully world comes from the image the community puts out there.


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

I dont know about "racist" but I have definately had the stereotype card pulled on me many times.

We've been taking her to dog gatherings since we first got her (2mths) and it used to be MY dog would be the one to get growled at or nipped, she was very submissive. Now that shes gotten older its almost like she can look at a dog across the room and tell its intentions. Every other dog at the GTG could growl but as soon as mine does its, "you shouldnt bring a dog like that to places like this".

I just shrug it off. As someone else said, to own any type of Bully breed you have to have thick skin.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I just have a question regarding this sentence: "Calling them pits or "bully-style" pits is inaccurate since these dogs never had anything to do with any pit, ever. " ....nothing to do with a pit, ever? Then why are they registered UKC as APBT?
> 
> ...I'm on this forum to soak up all the knowledge I can get...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I guess I place my beliefs in the camp with those that believe that the only APBT are those that are bred for work, function and purpose. American Bullies may once have started from APBT (among other things) but there is no PIT left in them, or if there are any game bred animals in their peds they are too far back to have any significance to the form and function of the dog that is the AmBully.

Their peds still show that they are APBT because the registries don't police every dog that is ever registered with them for purity and standard so even though the AmBully is clearly an entirely different breed at this point you still have people registering them with UKC and ADBA (less so) as APBT.

It's still a very new breed but they now have their own registry: ABKC - which registers them as American Bully and not APBT - a small step in the right direction but there is still a loooong way to go for the American Bully being a recognized or even a standardized breed in general.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I guess I place my beliefs in the camp with those that believe that the only APBT are those that are bred for work, function and purpose. American Bullies may once have started from APBT (among other things) but there is no PIT left in them, or if there are any game bred animals in their peds they are too far back to have any significance to the form and function of the dog that is the AmBully.
> 
> Their peds still show that they are APBT because the registries don't police every dog that is ever registered with them for purity and standard so even though the AmBully is clearly an entirely different breed at this point you still have people registering them with UKC and ADBA (less so) as APBT.
> 
> It's still a very new breed but they now have their own registry: ABKC - which registers them as American Bully and not APBT - a small step in the right direction but there is still a loooong way to go for the American Bully being a recognized or even a standardized breed in general.


I completely understand what you've just stated...and though I'm no expert, and see a lot of "junk" posted all over the web as American Bully..that I wouldn't own, my question was simply asked because you said, "nothing to do with ANY pit, EVER" ...and although the breed may be questionable, for lack of a better term, (especially in the eyes of true ApBT enthusiast) I think that even with my minimal knowledge, I can say that your statement is inaccurate...

I can respect the experts not wanting us Bully owners to refer to our dogs as Pit Bulls, and I personally wouldn't be so ignorant as to do so, (as I have previously owned an ApBT) but they did in fact originate from a Pit Bull...and whatever else they may or may not have been cross bred with, to create the American Bully....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I completely understand what you've just stated...and though I'm no expert, and see a lot of "junk" posted all over the web as American Bully..that I wouldn't own, my question was simply asked because you said, "nothing to do with ANY pit, EVER" ...and although the breed may be questionable, for lack of a better term, (especially in the eyes of true ApBT enthusiast) I think that even with my minimal knowledge, I can say that your statement is inaccurate...
> 
> I can respect the experts not wanting us Bully owners to refer to our dogs as Pit Bulls, and I personally wouldn't be so ignorant as to do so, (as I have previously owned an ApBT) but they did in fact originate from a Pit Bull...and whatever else they may or may not have been cross bred with, to create the American Bully....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What I meant was the American Bully is so far removed from what puts the PIT in pit bull that calling them pits or pit bulls is almost comical. I'm sure someone else can explain it better. I personally have a mutt and I don't call him a pit either. Consider also that the AmStaff is far more prevalent in most AmBullies than APBT. APBT fanciers also take issue with show dogs AKA AmStaffs being called APBT. I just think that some unscrupulous AmBully breeders don't want to let go of the label but it never belonged on those dogs to begin with. You take cold dogs, breed them with more cold dogs and breed those with pretty show dogs and you don't have a pit dog so why call it a pit bull?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

(ok guys most pitbulls that bite people are game pitbulls as in former pit fighters not game show competetion APB
(so who cares if your dog is a mutt just because he's a mutt doesn't mean he's inferior to any other dog mutts are just as good friends as a pure breed dog)
I also noticed MOST people not all are big fan of the original game APBT. if all of us are here big pitbull lovers why do some people talk crap of these other dogs?

ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............................dam I cant stand it.
where in the hell did you come up with this buncha crap?.................
game dogs crave human affection more than life itself......................
you gonna have a man biter in every breed there is,but the game APBThas been proven time and again that it's no more HA than any other,probably less.
now to piss almost ebody else off.......................jmo but................
if it aint an "APBT" IT DAM WELL IS AN INFERIOR DOG...........JMO......
if if aint been in the [] it aint 1 in the perfect form of the word..........
som dude as said it a hunernt times; function,function ,function!
I aint bashin no bodies mutt,,but I don't like the blu fat outta shape mutts
I don't like the bullies and hell I got 1......but to each his own........
NOW I aint talkin crap about the durn mutts ima statin fact.........
I don't like m......we has APBT owners take more shit than any other dog owners in the world......and if you cood do enuff homework....you mite find that it's the fat outta shape blu or whateva color mutts that were dual registered in the shoo kay see are doin the most bitin................
these thoughts are mine and mine only..if ya don't agree well tuff shit
not askin ya to...........but if you gonna git on the stool and shoot ya mouf off
be prepared to be knocked off it....
if you like the fat non game blu blk pink no function pos that's fine with me but don't try to blo that smoke up my ass and tell me it's ice cream....
you get 2 mills and put a bully on 1 and a APBT on the other and prove it to yaself which is the alpha of the 2.....................now I kno I jus pissed alotta yall off but as I said it's jus my opinion.........but..............has I said b4...
I HAVE AND I WILL DEFEND YOUR GODGIVEN RITE TO SAY WHAT YOU WANT
BUT I DONT HAVTA AGREE WITH YOU...NOR YOU I..............DAMMIT!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And welder is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

welder said:


> (ok guys most pitbulls that bite people are game pitbulls as in former pit fighters not game show competetion APB
> (so who cares if your dog is a mutt just because he's a mutt doesn't mean he's inferior to any other dog mutts are just as good friends as a pure breed dog)
> I also noticed MOST people not all are big fan of the original game APBT. if all of us are here big pitbull lovers why do some people talk crap of these other dogs?
> 
> ...


Who was that response directed to? Me?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I completely understand what you've just stated...and though I'm no expert, and see a lot of "junk" posted all over the web as American Bully..that I wouldn't own, my question was simply asked because you said, "nothing to do with ANY pit, EVER" ...and although the breed may be questionable, for lack of a better term, (especially in the eyes of true ApBT enthusiast) I think that even with my minimal knowledge, I can say that your statement is inaccurate...
> 
> I can respect the experts not wanting us Bully owners to refer to our dogs as Pit Bulls, and I personally wouldn't be so ignorant as to do so, (as I have previously owned an ApBT) but they did in fact originate from a Pit Bull...and whatever else they may or may not have been cross bred with, to create the American Bully....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Best thing to do take a pic of nigerino(true proven apbt), a amstaff(catalyst of the bully), and a classic bully and you tell me what it looks most like..... I can tell u right now a bully is no where close to an apbt.....


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> What I meant was the American Bully is so far removed from what puts the PIT in pit bull that calling them pits or pit bulls is almost comical. I'm sure someone else can explain it better. I personally have a mutt and I don't call him a pit either. Consider also that the AmStaff is far more prevalent in most AmBullies than APBT. APBT fanciers also take issue with show dogs AKA AmStaffs being called APBT. I just think that some unscrupulous AmBully breeders don't want to let go of the label but it never belonged on those dogs to begin with. You take cold dogs, breed them with more cold dogs and breed those with pretty show dogs and you don't have a pit dog so why call it a pit bull?


I have NEVER and will NEVER call my bully a pit bull...but if everyone on this forum wants to be technical, I was asking for technical clarification of a statement that was made "no PIT, EVER"....you could call them garbage, and they might just be that, but...I like accurate and complete information...

Maybe I should have kept my question and request for clarification to myself and off this thread...feel like I have gotten my head bitten off, and I have not made any claims that were false, nor have I tried to make my (or anyone else's) bully more than what it is...sigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Best thing to do take a pic of nigerino(true proven apbt), a amstaff(catalyst of the bully), and a classic bully and you tell me what it looks most like..... I can tell u right now a bully is no where close to an apbt.....


And I never said it was, please refer to my statement in #11

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I have NEVER and will NEVER call my bully a pit bull...but if everyone on this forum wants to be technical, I was asking for technical clarification of a statement that was made "no PIT, EVER"....you could call them garbage, and they might just be that, but...I like accurate and complete information...


Okay, I may have been a wee bit hyperbolic with the use of the word "EVER" - I just mean that an AmBully by ped shares no common blood with _true _APBT within the first several generations. And I'm not calling AmBullies garbage at all, I like a nice clean American Bully!



*Bella*Blu* said:


> Maybe I should have kept my question and request for clarification to myself and off this thread...feel like I have gotten my head bitten off, and I have not made any claims that were false, nor have I tried to make my (or anyone else's) bully more than what it is...sigh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm biting your head off for clarifying what I meant?

Welder's comment wasn't directed at you, it was directed at the OP which is why he quoted the OP's words but didn't use the quote function.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana, no...not you, but I think maybe my question was taken as though I am somewhat confused as to what my dog is or isn't...I know that there are a TON of pass through "members" that mis identify their dogs, and I'm sure for the tenured members, that can get old...and some times the regulars can post the same defend the breed responses/education...but I really just wanted that one particular sentence clarified...

I will admit, prior to my Bella, I had never even heard of the breed "American Bully"...even told the ex there was no such thing...he sent me a ton of pics of the breeders stock, and I started researching....several weeks later of non-stop research, multiple visits to this forum and to the breeders yard, I was sold...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

And my apologies for taking Welders comment personal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Carriana, no...not you, but I think maybe my question was taken as though I am somewhat confused as to what my dog is or isn't...I know that there are a TON of pass through "members" that mis identify their dogs, and I'm sure for the tenured members, that can get old...and some times the regulars can post the same defend the breed responses/education...but I really just wanted that one particular sentence clarified...
> 
> I will admit, prior to my Bella, I had never even heard of the breed "American Bully"...even told the ex there was no such thing...he sent me a ton of pics of the breeders stock, and I started researching....several weeks later of non-stop research, multiple visits to this forum and to the breeders yard, I was sold...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just edited my previous post to further clarify that comment.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

ssj4 said:


> ok guys there something i''ve got on my mind for a while. Howcome some people talk bad about "bullys" and curse them and their owner?? some typical comments are:
> 
> -"fat piece of crap dogs that are 100 pounds and worthless"
> (really?)
> ...


Racist?!?! Are you kidding me? Grow up! What an ass!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

How do you edit a post, and how do I see an edited post (still don't know how to fully work this thing)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> How do you edit a post, and how do I see an edited post (still don't know how to fully work this thing)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Post #19 (on this thread) is the one I edited to add to - I don't know how to edit from the app so I can't help you there, sorry.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Post #19 (on this thread) is the one I edited to add to - I don't know how to edit from the app so I can't help you there, sorry.


Oh...I don't see a change...but either way...my apologies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, I'm A bit deef, could you step up and speak into the microphone?







Zipping noise in the background...


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought someone cranked the heat upp..wb welder.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Oh...I don't see a change...but either way...my apologies
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, okay here: 


*Bella*Blu* said:


> I have NEVER and will NEVER call my bully a pit bull...but if everyone on this forum wants to be technical, I was asking for technical clarification of a statement that was made "no PIT, EVER"....you could call them garbage, and they might just be that, but...I like accurate and complete information...


My edited response to your above quoted post:


Carriana said:


> Okay, I may have been a wee bit hyperbolic with the use of the word "EVER" - I just mean that an AmBully by ped shares no common blood with true APBT within the first several generations. And I'm not calling AmBullies garbage at all, I like a nice clean American Bully!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh, and throwing it out as racist? I saw this right after it was posted. I saw the word, and didn't want to open it.
That's A stupid way to try to make A point.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> LOL, okay here:
> 
> My edited response to your above quoted post:


Ok, and I'll admit I can be a little OCD when it comes to verbiage...but it's witch good intentions, I don't want to speak anything if I don't know what I'm talking about.

And I'll just keep hijacking this thread, because in my opinion it started as garbage anyway....

But is it possible that some of these American Bullies (my Bella) are cleaner and "tighter bred" than some other bullies (ie, the pockets, and XL and extreme, oh and that ugly 'exotic' nonsense) ? Just a question from uneducated newbie...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

*bella*blu* said:


> who was that response directed to? Me?
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


not unless you the one that put thet garbaaage up yar.

The orig.post


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

welder said:


> not unless you the one that put thet garbaaage up yar.
> 
> The orig.post


Ok, thanks Welder...don't want to be on your bad side &#128540;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

*bella*blu* said:


> and my apologies for taking welders comment personal
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


none needed,mam ima so slo i think i was still typin when you put it up thar.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Ok, thanks Welder...don't want to be on your bad side &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


aw shoot mam I aint gotta bad side...........
less you talkin bout the side with the scars lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Ok, and I'll admit I can be a little OCD when it comes to verbiage...but it's witch good intentions, I don't want to speak anything if I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> And I'll just keep hijacking this thread, because in my opinion it started as garbage anyway....
> 
> ...


Breeders of cleaner bullies IMO have a better sense of what they are trying to accomplish and consistency within the breeding stock - so yeah I would say some are tighter bred. I'm still learning about AmBullies myself so I don't have a lot more to add from personal knowledge that will help you gain anything of value.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

welder said:


> aw shoot mam I aint gotta bad side...........
> less you talkin bout the side with the scars lol


Lol &#128516;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There are some very nice bullies out there and good people who are into those dogs, but sadly they are on the same losing side as the APBT people when it comes to education on the American Bully. Many of them drop out of the dogs after a while because they see no hope in change for the dogs.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Breeders of cleaner bullies IMO have a better sense of what they are trying to accomplish and consistency within the breeding stock - so yeah I would say some are tighter bred. I'm still learning about AmBullies myself so I don't have a lot more to add from personal knowledge that will help you gain anything of value.


Besides color...his stock was very uniform in height, weight, muscle definition, temperament...etc. very "standard" looking...and I am FAR from confirmation expert, but I think I am a good judge of what looks clean, solid, and healthy vs. overweight, badly built, faulty junk...

I love my Bella, and I don't know who's standards she will measure up to, so I am only raising her to measure up to my standards. Well trained, well tempered/mannered, well fed, healthy and athletic...not sure I (personally) need much more out of a dog...no matter the breed, it's just a bonus that she is gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Too much stoopid don't understand


----------



## Stoney917 (Jun 23, 2013)

My mom has a racist cocker spaniel .... Little dusty did not let any dark ppl close.... My best friend is Afro but yellow he was fine but his dark bro no bueno .... Never new why no one ever did nethang to him ...dog was just racist.....


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

damn brah......................

you didnt even give them a chance.................

took a quick look and then ttied to a tree, you know what happens next............... pop.............. end of story.

try again, i can be heartless if i need to but, i've always been an old softy.

thats why i mainly just give my dogs away, because if you've seen how my camp handles people, i feel sorry for them.

welder when i need someone to do the deed i'll be callin.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

not a problem my friend.............
mite need a durn boat to git thar tho..............
man ima tired of this rain.............


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Calling them pits or "bully-style" pits is inaccurate since these dogs never had anything to do with any pit, ever.
> 
> They were bred from APBT x Staffordshires were they not?
> 
> Not saying anyone should call them a pit.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

:hammer:I knew there was a reason I waited, and i am just now reading this thread....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

::::COACH:::: said:


> :hammer:I knew there was a reason I waited, and i am just now reading this thread....


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> How do you edit a post, and how do I see an edited post (still don't know how to fully work this thing)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You touch your post hit more then moderate and then edit

How did dude jump on talking about being racist towards people. WTF lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Corey209 said:


> Carriana said:
> 
> 
> > Calling them pits or "bully-style" pits is inaccurate since these dogs never had anything to do with any pit, ever.
> ...


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

ames said:


> You touch your post hit more then moderate and then edit
> 
> How did dude jump on talking about being racist towards people. WTF lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I have NO idea...who does that???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Corey209 said:
> 
> 
> > Ast to ast at best, they claim APBT that I've never seen in the foundation and why would you? A pit dog for a foundation on a show dog is making your life harder to.produce.
> ...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Gentically they're the same dog as tribal members to a tribe blood line.. what seperates them is whats upstairs.. their working ability.. Comanche to Apache oR Chickasaw to Choctaw DOES that make sense?? 
AST has some guidlines as far as show, however there are still some AST,SBT,APBT tripple registered dogs, I have one or two that could pull that card myself. 








^^ so the APBT produce the stock for all other bulldogs and bulldog X's they always have.. Was greyline a AST or APBT .. simple Bulldog or bandog take your pick, not much of a worker in comparison to even whopper so not much of a bandog, a large bulldog yes. A door stop compared to working strains of bulldog such as the mother of all strains the APBT aka game bull terrier, aka pit bulldog aka original bulldog.. which is fine for most folks who think they want an APBT. Tryin to find consistency in that stock they call bully is going to take about 10 more years it took Levitt almost 30, Johnson too.. just about everyone who didn't keep it simple as it was given to the rules on managing, keeping, and producing good bulldogs.

People like to think they were the first.. :hammer: If it can be done it has been done. Like my 22lb bulldog up yonder in that pic  I aint the first nor will I be the last, small APBTs are far and wide. "Pet" bulls as so called the watered down strains of APBT pretty much plain and simple.... as begging the question ???? in short WORK defines all breeds, then demographics ... simple as that.


----------

